# Alcohol Free



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Since arriving at the end of April, I've not touched a drop.

Lost a few kilos and feeling pretty good.

Has anyone else come here and stayed away from booze, or am I bucking the trend?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No I came here and started drinking like crazy


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'm arriving in a few weeks and, I'm gonna play it by ear but, good for you if you've stayed off it!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

That's good for you! But I need me a martini. I guess I'll get the license.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Initially it was down to alcohol not being available in supermarkets, but then after a week it was just me being stubborn I guess.

Still haven't sent off the (already completed) alcohol permit form!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Confiture said:


> Since arriving at the end of April, I've not touched a drop.
> 
> Lost a few kilos and feeling pretty good.
> 
> Has anyone else come here and stayed away from booze, or am I bucking the trend?


I'll second your comment on staying away from booze.

I have even shied away from wine (and I'm French, may I remind you) as it is like most other things : the less you get, the less you need, hence the less you get, etc.

While you may be an exception in the britt comunity (most britts I know have as a plan for the week end "getting plastered at [location varies from week to week] with [peolpe vary from week to weeks]"), you are not an exception in the grand scheme of things here.

Unfortunately, I can't say the same about the weight. I have gained 40+ pounds since getting here, and most people I know (as in, everybody except those damn kite surfers) did put on weight...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Confiture said:


> Since arriving at the end of April, I've not touched a drop.
> 
> Lost a few kilos and feeling pretty good.
> 
> Has anyone else come here and stayed away from booze, or am I bucking the trend?



yes. i used to have the odd beer, wine, or palinca (romanian fire water  ) back home, but i can't touch alcohol in dubai. could be the weather, the marked up price, the terrible quality of any drink here, you name it.

on the plus side, i love not having alcohol in my body. i feel healthy, never tired, can cope well with heat and dehidration. alcohol does terrible things to a woman's body, even in small quantities. and the older you get, the harder to fight consequences...

on the other hand... not drinking made my work mates decide im "no fun" and so can't do the end-of-the week traditional let's-drink-and-pass-out sessions. also, i feel like a freak of nature if i go out and everyone else drinks, so not going out much on my own as well. why should people assume a woman could only be fun if she's plastered and giggling like an idiot?

"what're you having?" 
"juice." 
"oh... you're not muslim, are you?"
"no. i don't like alcohol."
"really..."


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well it is possible to drink and not get drunk and disorderly. I believe this is what is known as social drinking. Personally, I've never not drunk alcohol although I can't quite see the weak yellow stuff out here they call beer as an alcoholic drink, but when I've gone through several months without, I can't say I especially missed it.

Curious about Cami's description of what it does to you. Wonder if I would be better able to cope with the heat if I stopped altogether? I suspect it is the clogged up arteries that is the real culprit in my case.

Which brings me to my second point. Have you ever heard of the Dubai stone? How is it you get to escape that particular curse. Have you not discovered brunch, Automatic et al?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

Great post. You are on the right track! When I arrived in Abu Dhabi in 2008, I kept up the habit for a little bit. But then my job site became very isolated and I just didn't feel like jumping through the necessary hoops to buy and carry alcohol to a remote island. I stay dry for months at a time and have lost some weight, but any chance I get to a hotel on the mainland, I indulge. I am happy with this arrangement. For me, having a drink is all about the atmosphere of a place. Where I live, there is no atmosphere, so no reason (or perhaps many reasons?) to imbibe.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Curious about Cami's description of what it does to you. Wonder if I would be better able to cope with the heat if I stopped altogether? I suspect it is the clogged up arteries that is the real culprit in my case.
> 
> Which brings me to my second point. Have you ever heard of the Dubai stone? How is it you get to escape that particular curse. Have you not discovered brunch, Automatic et al?


for more on how alcohol affects the body in hot weather:
Alcohol, hot weather don’t mix

as for the dubai stone... not my worry at all. i have a very fast metabolism, so i can go through a brunch and never put on anything. 

i love automatic  et al


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Heard about the Dubai stone before leaving the UK. Couldn't imagine adding MORE weight, so I guess this was one of the reasons for the alcohol abstinence!!

Good post from Jpippy68 though. I have a few social events planned that will almost certainly break me, but fairly sure the "wagon" will be sat idling outside on the following morning, waiting for me to step back on!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cami said:


> for more on how alcohol affects the body in hot weather:
> Alcohol, hot weather don’t mix
> 
> as for the dubai stone... not my worry at all. i have a very fast metabolism, so i can go through a brunch and never put on anything.
> ...


No Dubai stone? You lucky thing!! 

Took me about 3 months to put on the Dubai stone! Blamed the fact that my clothes didn't fit anymore on the maid shrinking them in the wash. That idea was put to rest though when I had a few doc appointments and the gay nurse said (quite proudly) 'Girl, you're getting fat!! You better lose some weight!'


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> No Dubai stone? You lucky thing!!
> 
> Took me about 3 months to put on the Dubai stone! Blamed the fact that my clothes didn't fit anymore on the maid shrinking them in the wash. That idea was put to rest though when I had a few doc appointments and the gay nurse said (quite proudly) 'Girl, you're getting fat!! You better lose some weight!'


so whats up with this brunch? i see a lot of people post about it... is it different somehow than actual brunch? or is it that many people come from countries without it? (btw, im american, its something we do weekly... which is why im confused.)


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Global Citizen said:


> so whats up with this brunch? i see a lot of people post about it... is it different somehow than actual brunch? or is it that many people come from countries without it? (btw, im american, its something we do weekly... which is why im confused.)



Yes from my point of view it was quite a novelty, although I am not sure quite how a meal that starts at 12:30 qualifies as brunch Is this how you have it back home?

I think the fascination, for me anyway, is the vast array of food and drink available on tap (as it were), which makes for a very leisurely way to eat one's way through a week's worth of calories in one sitting.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Yes from my point of view it was quite a novelty, although I am not sure quite how a meal that starts at 12:30 qualifies as brunch Is this how you have it back home?
> 
> I think the fascination, for me anyway, is the vast array of food and drink available on tap (as it were), which makes for a very leisurely way to eat one's way through a week's worth of calories in one sitting.


yea, back home brunch is between 1130-230 usually...not normally buffets... but the champagne is usually unlimited with the meals... in my opinion, new orleans has the best brunches in the world, but im absolutely biased.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Global Citizen said:


> yea, back home brunch is between 1130-230 usually...not normally buffets... but the champagne is usually unlimited with the meals... in my opinion, new orleans has the best brunches in the world, but im absolutely biased.


Ah my friend if I am ever so fortunate to find myself in New Orleans I aim to go there for the music, but I suppose the brunches would be good too.


----------



## Global Citizen (Mar 1, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Ah my friend if I am ever so fortunate to find myself in New Orleans I aim to go there for the music, but I suppose the brunches would be good too.


but the best places for brunch have live music  so no need to choose


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Global Citizen said:


> but the best places for brunch have live music  so no need to choose


I have just two words for you. Dr. John


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Cami, I think I have your dubai stone as well as my own.... :0(

I personally didn't notice until I went home, and everyone said "Life is obviously treating you well!" then I had a look at recent pictures of me and was horrified. I've given up beer here now and continue to try and eat healthily though I think that the major problem is a lot of the outdoor sports I did at home are not really possible here. (XC Skiing and Roller Skiing mainly! and hiking). Also I just can never get used to exercising in the heat, I like it icey. Ah well, there's always starvation or surgery......


----------

